# NPK of stuff



## Mutt (Jan 25, 2008)

NPK of composted stuff
http://www.primalseeds.org/npk.htm


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 26, 2008)

Very interesting, thanks Mutt. That'll be going in my "growing" folder.


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 26, 2008)

Awesome find man!


----------



## BenDover (Jan 26, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 26, 2008)

Another chart and guide lettin ya know what things are good to compost and things that aren't. Also has a vermicomposting (worm casting) guide. 
http://www.compostguide.com/


----------

